# Transition from float to shot execution



## TDS (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been shooting in the basement daily (10 yards ) for the past month and have been struggling from the transition from float to shot execution.

When I float the pin over the dot I have a hard time starting the shot execution.. On the other hand if I float outside the dot I have no problem executing the shot sequence while the pin moves over the dot with no problem. Is this normal or what am I doing wrong?


----------



## V Chen (Nov 30, 2014)

So let me get this straight.

When you shoot blank bale, everything works out fine. But when you shoot a target, you have a hard time following through, correct?


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

V Chen said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> When you shoot blank bale, everything works out fine. But when you shoot a target, you have a hard time following through, correct?


Can't speak for the person who posted but for me that's a yes you're correct. I can hold fairly well until I start my shot process then everything starts to break down. Sorry to butt in.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

What are you doing wrong? 
It sounds like you're concentrating on the pin instead of the spot.
Simple as that.

Of course, I can't be sure... from what you've written, what your shot execution actually consists of.
My shot execution, (the actual back muscle-squeeze that triggers the release)... begins very shortly 
after reaching anchor and it is the same from shot to shot... no matter where the pin is.
The trick is to maintain full concentration on the exact spot you want the arrow to go until the bow fires. 
If you do that... and it surprises you when the bow fires, it won't matter where the pin is. The arrow will find the center.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

There could be several issues 

Your shot process is not being followed. Before finishing the process you start aiming. If aiming is not involved you finish the process. 

If the shot will not execute you are more than likely building tension somewhere. Probably the draw arm. After transfer and holding has begun your shot is probably becoming static. When the shot becomes static you will tend to pull in a linear direction and not a radial movement. Once back tension starts it never stops - it slowly increases. If it stops the tension goes back into the draw arm. Too much tension in the draw arm does not allow the rotation needed to fire the release - execution. 

As da white shoe stated - you are probably "over aiming". This will cause a break down the shot process and kill shot timing. 

This could also be called "trigger panic". I would find a paper face target with a huge aiming spot and start following thru with your process. Aiming is only part of the process. Don't fixate on aiming. Aiming has a slot in the process just like everything else. Learn to trust the float and continue with the process of execution. 

The process starts from the time you set your feet until you reflect on where the arrow is in the target. It does not start during aiming. The process should run fluid. The process should not stop. The process will not run backwards. 

Hope I could help. Laters.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

Think of your process as what it is - a process. 

Companies have what is called "S.O.P"s. Standard Operating Procedures. A process. 

You cannot control people, but you can control the process in which they operate by setting guidelines and rules. The same goes for archery. I cannot control the arrow once it leaves the bow. I can control the process of how it leaves the bow. Thus affecting the end result. If you don't put much thought into the process you get mixed results. Archery is about repeatability. The same process the same result. Change the process - different results. 

You don't have to do it perfect every time - just the same every time.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^^^^ +1. Never heard it stated so simply and dead on. :thumbs_up Granted there are quite a few steps to the process, but its about perfecting each step in the process one at a time until you don't have to think as hard about each and every one. Many of those steps will eventually become muscle memory which will allow you to focus on the overall big picture without being bogged down in the little things.

I was in the same boat. For me it was target panic. I started thinking about "punching" the trigger when my pin floated across the X ring. My local shop had me start with a hinge release and learn to trust in the shot process. Doing much better. The key is to trust to the process and your equipment. I found that the less "help" I give the bow with my overthinking the shot the better the shot placement.

Not a coach, so take what I said with a grain of salt, but you sure described exactly what I was going thru.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You are doing what I call "stopping".

You shot should be one single continuous motion from the start of your draw through anchor, aiming and follow through. Once you get to full draw with anchors set, most of the motion is very small and internal, but it must never stop. 

That's the principle. In practical terms it means that once you get near to being at full draw, the tension of holding is transferred entirely to your back muscles. Once you have this tension in your back, don't relax those back muscles until the shot is over. Use them as the motor to pull through your shot. 

Often archers who stop are using one set of muscles to hold and then shifting to different muscles to pull through. Obviously this switch causes a disruption in the sight picture. You want to load one set of muscles as you reach full draw and then don't involve any other muscles until the shot is over.

This doesn't mean that you have to rush your shot. In fact some of the better archers take quite a long time to release the arrow after reaching full draw. But they don't stop pulling, they don't relax the muscles that they are using to hold at full draw and pull through the shot.

Another point - Don't use muscle to hold steady. Use your form. This requires a bow that fits you, especially for draw length. You will hear about bone-to-bone support for your shot. This is really what you have to have to achieve the best possible accuracy, especially when fatigue is a factor. Muscle fatigues and weakens, bone doesn't. It is consistent.

You won't be able to do either of these things unless your bow fits. Post a photo per nuts&bolts guidelines and we can make recommendations. We can get you close, and then you will be able to make the last small adjustments.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Rock on Allen nailed it.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

need to work on "trusting the float" and getting your release execution well ingrained into the subconscious process. you're not trusting the float, because your conscious mind has to stop thinking about aiming and jump over to thinking about running the release,...see a connection between what's going on in your head and what's going on, outwardly, in your shot execution ?.


----------



## V Chen (Nov 30, 2014)

If we are interpreting your issue correctly, then it seems like this issue boils down to you being indecisive. Typically, people become indecisive and can't make a shot when they don't follow through with their shot sequence. Without constant use of a shot sequence, your mind tries to adapt to every single shot and attempts to dictate whether it is ideal to shoot. As a result, your mind becomes so obsessed with trying to make a perfect shot that you freeze up, not wanting to make a mistake.

That is why when you shoot outside the dot, you don't have the issue - because you aren't aiming. But once you start aiming, your mind knows that the arrow must go in the center, and your mind goes through the entire process of determining whether it is ideal to shoot.

To resolve this issue, make sure that you strictly adhere to a shot sequence. First do it on blank bale. Once you have gotten use to it, then transition to a target.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

Sasquech said:


> Rock on Allen nailed it.


Yeah he did. He said the same exact thing I did.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry your post went with several items I just didn't clearly get till I read Alan's post.


----------

